# Destination Folder Access Denied



## kmill99 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am running Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5. I created a Share within Samba Server and gave the folder Read/Write permissions for everyone.(I tried just my account as well) When I try to add/delete any files or folders from a Windows Vista workstation I get the following error: Destination Folder Access Denied.. You need Permissions to perform this action.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## cmnorton (Jan 27, 2008)

I believe you have to mark the share, not just the permissions, as being open to everyone. I'm not sitting at a Linux machine right now, and I am trying to remember what the SAMBA permissions gui looks like, but you'd do it there. 

When you mark that share's permissions, you are marking them for Linux users, not Vista users. If you want some control over who has access, then you can map one or many Windows users to a user who owns the share.


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

I think you need public and the browsable (visible) options set on.
Below is a snippet out of my "/etc/samba/smb.conf" for a wide open directory:

[home]
comment = Home Folder
path = /home
guest ok = yes
writeable = yes
public = yes
printable = no
; create mask = 0765
browseable = yes
; valid users = xyz

The ; means the line was commented out.

A good way to debug from the Linux side is to use the program "smbclient" from a text command line window. You can test your setups easily from there. Enter

smbclient -L //Linux-pc-ip-address/

It will ask for a password. Just hit enter. You will see your shares. Smbclient will also query a M$ machine.

Goooooood luck.


----------



## kmill99 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok. I set the Samba Server Share to Read/Write and "Visible" as well as "Everyone" for allow access. I can map a drive to the share from a Vista PC and see the files and folders. I can now "delete" files but I cant add any files or folders from a Vista pc to the linux share. It gives me the "Destination Folder Access Denied". Pardon my ignorance as I am new to Linux.


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Your description tells me that you have read access (from Linux) of Vista's folder, but you don't have write access to the folder on Vista. OR Your login name on Linux is not exactly the same as the login name on Vista. The login name for Vista and Linux are the in the same group (or guest) so Linux can "read" Vista's folder.

This could be as simple as logging in as "guest" from the Linux, but Vista won't let a "guest" user write to the disk. Make sure that the user names and passwords are exactly the same between the two machines.


----------

